# Alright, one last time



## Gnome Berzerker (Oct 20, 2003)

He, who has formerly been known as Gnome Berzerker, and better known as krunchyfrogg, has decided, yet again, to change his username. 

First time was b/c of a troll, this time, I'm just sick of being a little berzerker (besides the fact that it's actually "berserker").

My new name will bump this thread up in a little while, probably tomorrow.  Buh bye!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 20, 2003)

Fare thee well Gnome Berzerker, for though we barely came to know you by this handle, and your time on these boards was brief, your data bits will soon become naught, as with all virtual identities eventually. I would say that you will be missed, though in truth, at 170 posts, I can't say with certainty that this will be true. I could say that your valuable insights have been an asset to these boards and the overall whole will be made less by your departure, but in fact you aren't leaving. Perhapse one day we shall meet again, when you decide to pick up this wayward handle once more, but until that dubious meeting, I consign you to the abyss and wish nothing but the best for those whom you leave behind.

R.I.P.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 20, 2003)

you could always ask the mods to change your handle isntead of making a new one.


----------



## Minsc (Oct 31, 2003)

Alright, this should be it!


----------



## Blacksway (Nov 2, 2003)

You know, you could probably have asked an admin to just change your username for you (at least they will if there is a real reason, other than 'I felt like it' )


----------



## Minsc (Nov 3, 2003)

Aside from post count, what's the point in switching user names?

Besides, if the old troll looking for me goes back to an old thread he attacked me on, he won't see my new name.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Nov 3, 2003)

Minsc said:
			
		

> Besides, if the old troll looking for me goes back to an old thread he attacked me on, he won't see my new name.




Ignore the trolls, man. If someone were stalking me around the message boards I would turn it in to the moderators and otherwise ignore it. Just remember that these are just anonymous people sitting at computers trying to get a rise out of others. Deprive them of that and they will move on.


----------



## D-Man (Nov 3, 2003)

Gnome Berzerker said:
			
		

> He, who has formerly been known as Gnome Berzerker, and better known as krunchyfrogg, has decided, yet again, to change his username.
> 
> First time was b/c of a troll, this time, I'm just sick of being a little berzerker (besides the fact that it's actually "berserker").



I don't blame you for changing your name.  In fact some troll in the General forum who was complaining about people who use big red fonts just asked about you.  I didn't say anything, but I did change my sig just to annoy him.  Talk to you later.


----------



## Minsc (Nov 3, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Ignore the trolls, man. If someone were stalking me around the message boards I would turn it in to the moderators and otherwise ignore it. Just remember that these are just anonymous people sitting at computers trying to get a rise out of others. Deprive them of that and they will move on.




It's easier said than done, especially when you know the person.

D-Man (real name Damon) is probably this person.  I hope the mods take care of it this time.  Considering there's no more "report this post" button, I'd be very surprised if it were.


----------



## Fanog (Nov 3, 2003)

Minsc, the button is still there. It's a little hard to spot though. You'll find it just below your signature, _above_ the line of buttons that says "profile, pm, search, buddy".

I'm sure the moderators will hear your concerns if you're having troubles with another poster and send them a link by the "report post" button.

Fanog


----------



## D-Man (Nov 3, 2003)

Minsc said:
			
		

> D-Man (real name Damon) is probably this person.  I hope the mods take care of it this time.



The guy who hassled you was named Damon?  *laughs* Oh great...well, um, I'm not him.  Just thought I'd make a joke.  Carry on.


----------

